# Illegal?



## snakeluvver (Oct 31, 2010)

Just moved to Oz. Reeeaaaaallly excited about getting a HAMSTER until I discovered that they are illegal in Australia 
Why is this? You can get Guinea Pigs!


----------



## Snowman (Oct 31, 2010)

Because they found that the people who want Hamsters as pets are mental 
Just jokes. Good question as there does't seem to be much difference between a hamster and a G.Pig from outward appearance anyway. But if they are that similar just get a GP. OR better yet make the most of moving to the BEST COUNTRY in the world and get another native reptile or maybe a native mammal as a pet


----------



## herzy (Oct 31, 2010)

where are you? get mice, or hopping mice!


----------



## Niall (Oct 31, 2010)

We cant keep them because they where not in Australia when the Regulation of importing animals into Australia came into place, that is what I got told.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 31, 2010)

Such a shame, I hear they taste great!


----------



## Midcoaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Gerbils are more fun so i heard!!lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 31, 2010)

Darlyn said:


> Such a shame, I hear they taste great!


 
oh haha  lol
i like mice, but my mum doesnt like the "creepy" hairless tails.
And I dont want guinea pigs cos theyre way to big


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> oh haha  lol
> i like mice, but my mum doesnt like the "creepy" hairless tails.
> And I dont want guinea pigs cos theyre way to big


GET manx MICE THEN NO TAIL AND STILL SMALL


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 4, 2010)

HOW did they start underground? A chick was walking around with one in a little critter-keeper... how did she get that? :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd get a rat over a hamster any day. Hamsters are boring, and only see you as a food source


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Just moved to Oz. Reeeaaaaallly excited about getting a HAMSTER until I discovered that they are illegal in Australia
> Why is this? You can get Guinea Pigs!


get a midget species of rabbit?
yeh our exotics laws suck.. i want a chameleon......


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I'd get a rat over a hamster any day. Hamsters are boring, and only see you as a food source


 or do we see them as a food source......:lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 4, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> or do we see them as a food source......:lol:


 
... well, when they're boring anyway... waste not, want not :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 4, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> get a midget species of rabbit?
> yeh our exotics laws suck.. i want a chameleon......


 
Can't get a rabbit I'm in Queensland.


----------



## Jacquie (Nov 4, 2010)

I would love to get a chinchilla.


----------



## 1issie (Nov 27, 2010)

Get Hopping mice,i think they have furry tails???


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 27, 2010)

Lol this thread is a carpet smorgasbord Lol. 

cheers
Scott


----------



## Defective (Nov 27, 2010)

get hermit crabs! you can paint their shells and stuff and have races! i had one but uhmm, i kinda accidently killed it then my cat ate it, least she enjoyed it :|

uhmm G.Pigs are alright but i've never found they handle well and are afraid of just about everything. get a dog maybe, they eat everything so you don't really need a scraps bin and they go mental when someone comes to your front door!!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 27, 2010)

Get an Indian palm squirrel


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 27, 2010)

Lambert said:


> get a dog maybe, they eat everything so you don't really need a scraps bin and they go mental when someone comes to your front door!!


 Got one already. And 1issie, hmm that sounds like a decent idea... Does anyone know if hopping mice are okay for handling?


----------



## hornet (Nov 27, 2010)

Lambert said:


> get hermit crabs! you can paint their shells and stuff and have races! i had one but uhmm, i kinda accidently killed it then my cat ate it, least she enjoyed it :|
> 
> uhmm G.Pigs are alright but i've never found they handle well and are afraid of just about everything. get a dog maybe, they eat everything so you don't really need a scraps bin and they go mental when someone comes to your front door!!


 
you can paint their shells but its not a good idea, it can lead to an early death


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 27, 2010)

hornet said:


> you can paint their shells but its not a good idea, it can lead to an early death


 
Yeah I've read that. Apparently if they scratch the paint and eat it its toxic so...hmmm.


----------



## beeman (Nov 27, 2010)

Hopping mice are not allowed to be kept in QLD, They dont handle that well and like to bite when you do


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 27, 2010)

Much more suitable...


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 27, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Much more suitable...


 
I want it  But my mum doesnt like rats as ive said i have no idea why


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 27, 2010)

How about a green-cheeked conure?


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 27, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> How about a green-cheeked conure?


 Um thats random but yes please? lol. My mum would be ok with one of them... Do you have a point?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 27, 2010)

They are cute and cuddly and have a lot more personality than a damn hamster  Just throwing it out there!


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm just wondering, what do people have against hamsters?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nothing (aside from that fact that they're pretty boring ). It just has to do with the quarantine laws. Obviously, not enough people pre-quarantine brought their hamsters to Oz for them to become a big enough thing.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 29, 2010)

I looked into hamsters a while ago and the authorties told me that if i can research the impact on australian wildlife by feral hamsters then i might be able to. If they impact is none or minimal obviously. Also there was something about a specific type of hamster avaliable but only males bu i forget now


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 29, 2010)

Hamsters available..... I hope that's true, if so you've made my day!


----------



## icedmice (Dec 4, 2010)

Jimbobulan said:


> I looked into hamsters a while ago and the authorties told me that if i can research the impact on australian wildlife by feral hamsters then i might be able to. If they impact is none or minimal obviously. Also there was something about a specific type of hamster avaliable but only males bu i forget now


 
How do you do that if there aren't any?

Cane toads weren't supposed to turn feral either.


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 4, 2010)

icedmice said:


> How do you do that if there aren't any?
> 
> Cane toads weren't supposed to turn feral either.


 
... good point maby we could teach hamsters to eat cane toads =]


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 4, 2010)

I used to keep hamsters in the UK. MUCH better pets than rats, mice and guinea pigs!

I had to leave mine with a friend  

I think its strange we have mice, rats etc here but not gerbils and hamsters etc.

Chinchillas are amazng too!


----------



## turtle_alex (Dec 4, 2010)

just cut the tail off a mouse, then presto you have a hamster......just kidding 
but on a serious note check this link out.....harmless hamsters i think not

Man narrowly escapes death after pet hamster bite | Mail Online


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 4, 2010)

turtle_alex said:


> just cut the tail off a mouse, then presto you have a hamster......just kidding
> but on a serious note check this link out.....harmless hamsters i think not
> 
> Man narrowly escapes death after pet hamster bite | Mail Online


 
There was a guy in the UK who died from his pet rats bite.

It got infected and he died from septicemia as he didnt seek medical treatment! eeek!


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 4, 2010)

turtle_alex said:


> just cut the tail off a mouse, then presto you have a hamster......just kidding
> but on a serious note check this link out.....harmless hamsters i think not
> 
> Man narrowly escapes death after pet hamster bite | Mail Online


 You can die of almost any bite. That was just plain unlucky.


----------



## Ganter (Dec 12, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> get a midget species of rabbit?
> yeh our exotics laws suck.. i want a chameleon......



So do I want a chameleon. Are there any opportunities to obtain one legally, with license ?


----------

